# An wikipedia - Schreiber



## BERND2000 (13. März 2015)

Wer Tierschutz + Angeln bei Googel eingibt findet diesen Eintrag "Fangen und Freilassen" bei Wikipedia.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fangen_und_Freilassen

 Unter rechtliches, findet sich dort* das ein Zurücksetzen nicht geschützter Fische in Deutschland verboten sei*.

 Das ist aus meiner Sicht eine "gezielte" Falschaussage.
 Die immer mehr verbreitet wird.

 Verboten ist es bei "derzeitiger" Auslegung auf Fische zu angeln, die geschützt sind oder die man gar nicht gewillt ist auch zu entnehmen.



 Ein Zurücksetzen dieser Fische ist in der Tat wohl in einzelnen Regionen ausdrücklich verboten worden.
 Was aber weniger mit einem deutschen Recht zu begründen ist.

 Wobei ein Zurücksetzen nicht gewollter zufälliger Fänge eben fast überall noch erlaubt ist und auch die Regel bleiben sollte.

 Ich bitte, das sich Jemand der dort mit macht einschaltet und das berichtigt oder ändert.
 Jeder Angler sollte eben beitragen das vernünftiges Angeln auch in Zukunft noch möglich bleibt.
 Jeder kann in seinem Fachbereichen helfen.
 Bitte


----------



## zeitgeist91 (13. März 2015)

*AW: An wikipedia - Schreiber*

Den Text kann ich persönlich nichtmal ernstnehmen. Kaum Fußnoten, die eine rechtlichen Ursprungs ist inhaltlich abweichend vom der belegten Fußnote, bei der Entscheidung vom Oberlandesgericht Celle ging es um c&r in Forellenteichen o.ä.. irgendwann wird die Problematik mal ausgestritten, sobald jemand sich wirklich ans Bein gepinkelt fühlt. Wenns dann zum BGH hochgeht werden die sicher feststellen, dass diese kleine Regelungsluecke so nicht tragbar ist und werden sie schließen. 

Die These stütze ich darauf, dass auch unsere höchstrichterliche Rechtsprechung sich an anderer europäischer Handhabung orientiert, ein Blick nach England oder die Niederlande wird das ganze regeln. Kann nur jedem empfehlen, sich in einer Rechtsstreitigkeit zur Wehr zu setzen, damit der Kram endlich mal aufhört.


----------



## jkc (13. März 2015)

*AW: An wikipedia - Schreiber*

Hi, ist offensichtlich schon geändert worden.|kopfkrat

Grüße JK


----------



## BERND2000 (13. März 2015)

*AW: An wikipedia - Schreiber*

Ernst nehmen sollte man alles was ins Netz gestellt wird.
 Je häufige man etwas liest, je mehr wird es zur eigenen/allgemeinen Meinung.
 Irgendwann wird es dann auch zu rechtlichen Wahrheit.


----------



## BERND2000 (13. März 2015)

*AW: An wikipedia - Schreiber*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, ist offensichtlich schon geändert worden.|kopfkrat
> 
> Grüße JK



 |peinlich
 Kann sein *Das Ich* da etwas überlesen habe oder das ging wirklich fix...
 Ich denke aber es lag an mir...sorry


----------



## Tobi92 (13. März 2015)

*AW: An wikipedia - Schreiber*

So wie es jetzt drin steht stimmts doch auch nicht. 

In Bayern zb is es doch tatsächlich auch verboten Beifang zurückzusetzen. Und das gehört schließlich auch zu Dt. 

Deutschlandweit kann diese Frage einfach nicht eindeutig beantwortet werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2015)

*AW: An wikipedia - Schreiber*



> Deutschlandweit kann diese Frage einfach nicht eindeutig beantwortet werden.


So einfach  ischs...


----------



## labralehn (13. März 2015)

*AW: An wikipedia - Schreiber*

Meiner Meinung nach könnte man den gesamten Artikel löschen. Absolut widersprüchlich verfasst.


----------



## Jose (13. März 2015)

*AW: An wikipedia - Schreiber*



labralehn schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach könnte man den gesamten Artikel löschen. Absolut widersprüchlich verfasst.



diese widersprüchlichkeit  entspricht doch genau dem angelpolitischen wirrwarr.

ps: der artikel wurde nicht geändert (außer einer rechtschreibkorrektur)

der TE hätte besser daran getan, einfach zu zitieren statt es zu deuten.


----------



## BERND2000 (13. März 2015)

*AW: An wikipedia - Schreiber*

Der TE hätte es nur genau lesen müssen.#t


----------

